# Goodyear colson clipper



## Gamertech (Feb 22, 2019)

Just recently purchased a Goodyear double eagle deluxe clipper  made by Colson and I’m in search of a chain guard, and the rear rack preferred the rack with the light.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 22, 2019)

Show some pictures! I love these


----------



## Gamertech (Feb 23, 2019)

Euphman06 said:


> Show some pictures! I love these


----------



## mynameislegion (Mar 23, 2019)

Pre War.


----------

